# Scarlet becomes an it!



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Little Scarlet was spayed on Thursday and was back to normal (mostly) yesterday. We now have no chance of either of our dogs creating unwanted puppies. Sandy and I are both in our 60s and don't think we could handle taking care of puppies. (Mostly mental no physical)

I really only created this post because I haven't seen any new post since Thursday and want to see if the forum is still alive!!!
;D ??? :


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep, still alive


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Maybe we've all had busy weeks? 

Good luck with keeping scarlet quiet while she heals! Our vet was laughing when she said to try to keep merc quiet for a week and this is after she tells me it took three nurses to hold him still long enough for them to give him the first sedative.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, our vet warned us that sometimes "active" dogs develop a lump in the incision and he emphasized that Scarlet is a very active dog. So far she's been doing well.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Ziva has had her stitches out now for about a week and a half and she's done great thru the entire ordeal. Yes trying to keep her from running and jumping for 10 days after her surgery was the hardest thing. Cause the day after she acted like nothing had happened to her!

And yes they do develop a little bit of a bulge in the incision area cause they are active dogs and no matter how hard you try they are still going to do things they really shouldn't be doing. I must say though that Ziva never did bother her stitches which was a plus.

As I said she has been about a week and a half from the time she had her stitches removed and she is doing great. You can see her scar but already it is not as noticable as it was in the beginning.

Scarlet will be fine..... I think really it's harder on the humans than the dogs


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Scarlet has developed the bulge at the incision but it doesn't seem to bother her. Our vet uses skin glue instead of external stitches so she won't have to go back. The internal stitches dissolve.


----------

